# Important Baby Update



## radar_jones

Hey All.

Well On Thursday at 3:23 a.m. Dovanna woke me up and told me that her water broke. Well we called the Doctor and she told us if there was no change then we should go to the hospital so they could examine her. We got to Mount Sinai at about 10 a.m. Thursday and have been at the Hospital ever since. Well it looks like we will be having our little one on the 12th of July. If nothing happens tonight then they will give the C-Section and then we will have the baby. Dovanna has had her Epidural and she took it very well, very bravely. She is resting comfortably right now. That's pretty much all there is right now. We have very good people taking care of us and we are looking forard to welcoming our little on into the world.

Derek


----------



## irnfit

Derek, I'm so excited for you and Dovanna. I hope you have yhour camera ready! You know we expect baby pictures on the forum. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> Derek, I'm so excited for you and Dovanna. I hope you have yhour camera ready! You know we expect baby pictures on the forum. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


 :whooITTO!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## good buddy

Wooo hooooo!!! It's finally time! Thank you for taking a moment to share the excitement with us! Hang in there, it sounds like you're well taken care of. We're looking forward to meeting the little one!


----------



## Mijo's Mom

YAY! This is so exciting! Congratulations to mom and dad, you're having a baby tomorrow! 

Connie


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Here's wishing you all the best as you wait to welcome your new little one to the world!


----------



## Cheryl

Oh my, the baby is coming!!! Thanks for sneaking out long enough to update us.


----------



## DAJsMom

Your post brings back memories-My first one came along in a similar manner! Water broke in the middle of the night, long wait in the hospital. No C-section needed though--instead a wild and crazy breech delivery! Best wishes for a safe delivery of your long-awaited little one!


----------



## Beamer

Derek!
wow, thats great news! I hope everything goes smoothly and pain free! (for the both of you!) 
What H are u at?? North York General? Who's your Doctor?

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls

Good luck and congratulations


----------



## LuvCicero

Ohhh, finally, it's time for the happy tears  Congrats


----------



## ama0722

Hopefully you are home now loving the baby smell  Keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Exciting time - you'll be holding that new little one in no time. Congrats!


----------



## pjewel

What a day for great news. I'm so excited for you and Dovanna. This is it, the final moments before your world changes forever. Enjoy everything about the miracle you're about to be a part of and like a good forum daddy take lots of photos for your anxiously awaiting friends.


----------



## Julie

:baby: Whoo Derek!!! That's very exciting! Please keep us updated!


----------



## MaddiesMom

What an exciting time for you! Post pics when the time comes!


----------



## juliav

Yeah, it's baby time!!!! 
We wish both of you a speedy and pain-free delivery. We are all looking forward to lots of baby pictures.


----------



## Jane

We are very excited for you and Dovanna and hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## Julie

:baby: Derek----do you have a baby yet??:ear::baby::ear::baby:


----------



## Laurief

Any baby yet??? Hope everything is going smoothly! Cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Poornima

Good luck! Wishing Dovanna a safe delivery! Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Beamer said:


> Derek!
> wow, thats great news! I hope everything goes smoothly and pain free! (for the both of you!)
> What H are u at?? North York General? Who's your Doctor?
> 
> Ryan


His post says Mt Sinai ( hope I spelled that right) is that near you Ryan? Could you go congratulate them for us?


----------



## casperkeep

Just checking to see there if there is a little bundle of joy yet!!! Hope all is well with you two!!! Can't wait to see pics of the baby!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Today is the 12th. Happy Birthday to you new little one. Hopefully he or she is here now and you are cuddling your new little one. Take lots of pics for us. Best wishes for a safe healthy delivery and congratulations!!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Congrats!!!! Cant wait to see photos.


----------



## Janet Zee

Waiting patiently to hear if the baby has arrived. Congratulations to you and Dovanna.


----------



## Beamer

Opps.. didnt see it was Mount Sinai... yeah, thats alllll the way downtown... lol

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom

Congratulations! Yay! A emotional Cancer baby, if you're into that...get ready for an intense and passionate child!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Posh's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Yay! A emotional Cancer baby, if you're into that...get ready for an intense and passionate child!


I am a cancer child (July 2nd) what else can you tell me?


----------



## CinnCinn

Congratulations on your growing family! What a special day for both of you!


----------



## ivyagogo

Excellent news! I'll be checking back in later. I hope the delivery goes smoothly and she's not in labor for 18 hours like I was!


----------



## LuvCicero

Just checking back...waiting...waiting..waiting!!

Cancer child here (July 8th) and we are FAMILY people....and crawl into our shell at times!!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Beamer said:


> Opps.. didnt see it was Mount Sinai... yeah, thats alllll the way downtown... lol
> 
> Ryan


*So Ryan do you know Derek and Dovanna well enough to go visit?*


----------



## radar_jones

*She's Here.......Yes....SHE IS HERE*

Hi All....

I'm a Daddy to a beautiful Baby Girl. Lillyanna May Dovanna Jones arrived on July 12th at 9:29 a.m. at a tiny but mighty 5lbs 4oz. She was Born at Mt. Sinai Hospital in Toronto, Ont. She shares a Birthday with her Pappa and My Supervisor at work (My Boss and I are good friends). She is beautiful and I Love Her So Much. My Wife is so Wonderful. Dovanna had a less than 45 minute pushing period but she had a dry birth which resulted in Lilly requiring assistance in breathing for a while. She is getting stronger though and will be good in no time. We can visit her in the NICU anytime we want. I'm actually going down there in a while for the night to spend time with my two Girls....has a real nice ring to it. I will try and send updates when I can. The Hospital has a computer in the Lounge. Actually that's where the last update came from....:whoo::whoo::whoo:

Thanks Very Much to you all.

Derek


----------



## mintchip

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## good buddy

Congratulations Daddy!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Congrats! I am thrilled to share my birthday with your little one!


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom

congrats! yay baby girls are sooo much fun!


----------



## ama0722

Congrats- can't wait to see photos! Welcome little Lillyanna


----------



## Missy

Congrats to all of you!!! Daddy sounds good eh? give a collective hug from us to Dovanna. and of course to Lillyanna... Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Congratulations Daddy! Oh, the fun you're going to have now!


----------



## ivyagogo

Way to go! Congratulations. Happy Birthday to Lillyanna (and Karen too)!


----------



## BeverlyA

Congratulations Dovanna and Derek and a big welcome to the world, Lilyanna!!! Big hugs all around!

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom

Happy Birthday Lillyanna! Congratulations Derek and Dovanna!


----------



## mckennasedona

CONGRATULATIONS Derek and Dovanna!! Wonderful news. Happy Birthday Lillyanna.
Does Radar know he's a big brother yet?
Hugs to all!


----------



## Tritia

Congrats!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Welcome to the world sweet Lillyanna!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, congratulations to you Daddy Derek! I wish Dovanna a lot of rest and a speedy recovery as well as your daughter's fast exit from NICU. 

I agree that your "two girls" does have a nice ring to it. 

I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your beautiful Lillyanna!


----------



## juliav

Congratulations Daddy. arty: :whoo: :cheer2: Little girls are just great and we can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero

WooHoo....congrats to you both and Happy Birthday to that tiny little girl. I know your heart is ready to explode with all that love. Enjoy every minute of her life!!


----------



## Suuske747

Congratulations!!


----------



## JASHavanese

CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!


----------



## Laurief

Congratulations to the new family!!! I love the name! I am so glad that all went smoothly.


----------



## Julie

:juggle:arty:reggers:Congrats Derek and Dovanna!:juggle:arty:reggers:

:baby::whoo:Lilyanna welcome to the world! :baby::whoo:

I hope she is doing well Derek and will be out of the NICU very soon.


----------



## Janet Zee

*"CONGRATULATIONS DOVANNA & DEREK"

"WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE MISS LILLYANNA MAY DOVANNA"*


----------



## pjewel

Can you see me? I'm GFETE. Congratulations!!! Lillyanna, a pretty name for a special little girl. I'm so happy for you and Dovanna. Enjoy every minute, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## casperkeep

*Congrats to you both for bringing this special little girl in the world. May God continue to bless your family!!!! Happy Birthday Lillyanna. Such a sweet name!!!!*


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on your new addition! I love her name!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Congrats to you on your little miracle, Lillyanna! All the best to you as you begin life with your daughter, nothing compares to holding your child for the first time! 
:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## Jane

Welcome to the world, Lillyanna!

Maybe her first word will be "Havanese"! :biggrin1:


----------



## RickR

Congratulations. What a beautiful name.


----------



## Lilly's mom

CONGRATULATIONS! What a beautiful name your daughter has "Lillyanna". May Dovanna get plenty of rest and recover quickly. Take lots of pictures and post ASAP. Perhaps Lillyanna's first word will be "doggy".


----------



## suzyfrtz

Many blessings and much fun to all of you!

Suzy


----------



## marjrc

Major congratulations, Derek and Dovanna!! :whoo: I hope little Lillyanna is doing better and that mommy is healing well. The first few days are tough, but the joy is immense and helps us get over our fears and worries. I wish you all the best! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

Congratulations, what a wonderful blessing for you and Dovanna. Enjoy your new life with your bundle of joy.


----------



## Poornima

Congratulations! Wish Lillyanna a long healthy life blessed with peace, joy and prosperity! Enjoy!


----------



## Doggie Nut

DADDY DEREK......CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR LOVELY WIFE ON THE BIRTH OF TINY, SWEET MISS LILYANNA! I LOVE THAT NAME! SO HAPPY FOR YOU AS YOU BEGIN YOUR NEW ADVENTURE!


----------



## Miss Paige

Sending you Congras by the tons-and hugs to all of you-what a beautiful name for a beautiful baby girl-

May all your years as a family be filled with joy-happiness-laughter-love & tons of fun.

Congras 
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## irnfit

:whoo: Congratulations Derek and Dovana on your new little girl. If you thought Havs were fun, just wait until you get that baby home.


----------



## DanielBMe

Congratulations! Where's the cigars? Oh wait is that just for boys? Lillyanna is a wonderful name. You do realize you are now the minority lol


----------



## Beamer

CONGRATS DEREK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to met her! 

And by the way, Derek is not the minority! As I recall he has a little guy named RADAR! 


Ryan


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Best wishes to all of your family on the birth of your sweet little girl!


----------



## Cheryl

irnfit said:


> :whoo: Congratulations Derek and Dovana on your new little girl. If you thought Havs were fun, just wait until you get that baby home.


I don't think the baby is even home yet and he has already figured it out. Notice that he has not been back to post pictures. He is having too much fun!:biggrin1:

Congratulations to both Derek and Dovanna. I look forward to hearing how Radar does when he meets his new baby sis!


----------



## havaluv

Good luck, Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics and hear the stories of the new baby! :hug:


----------



## marjrc

Cheryl said:


> I don't think the baby is even home yet and he has already figured it out. Notice that he has not been back to post pictures. He is having too much fun!:biggrin1:


Cheryl, you mean that they're too exhausted and giddy with lack of sleep to come on the computer and post pics. Right? :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## good buddy

Just checking back for baby pics!


----------



## Julie

I was hoping for a baby photo as well!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congrats, just reading this thread!! Cant wait for cute baby pics!


----------



## good buddy

hoto: hoto: hoto: ?????????????????????????????????????????????? :becky:


----------



## Julie

still hoping for baby pictures


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> still hoping for baby pictures


Me too!!


----------



## mintchip

hotopppppppleasehoto:


----------



## radar_jones

*Here They Are.....Pics of My Little Girl...Oops No Pics*

Hi All.

I would like to thank all of you for your thoughts for Our Little Lillyanna. You are all so wonderful. We are very thankful for all the posts and we are going to be taking her home soon. She is Jaundiced so she's a little tired and they have some light therapy they need to give her. Lilly is in the Level 2 Nursery right now and doing well.

I am having problems uploading pics. I will try again and re-post.

Thanks to You All


----------



## Cheryl

Oh, My, Derek came back before Lillyana was in kindergarden!:biggrin1:

I am glad she is progressing. It has been a long time since I worked in Neonatal ICU, but I remember the bili-lights were the norm for those little babies. She will be home very soon and we can't wait to hear the stories of baby meets dog!


----------



## Olliesmom

My "baby" just had his senior high school pix taken yesterday...

ENJOY!!! every minute!!! even the difficult ones....

they grow so fast!! :hug:

Congrates!!!


----------



## radar_jones

*Here's a Pic*

I hope this pic goes through. Right now I'm at the Mall. Dovanna and I have been at the Hospital everyday this week to drop off Breastmilk and to see if Lillyanna will take to the breast for feedings. So far she has gone twice for at least thirty minute feeds. After that we give her the milk in the bottle. Dovanna really wants Lilly to breastfeed because of all the positive health benefits. Sorry I can't post too much right now I have some work to do but I will be posting more often and I hope to make it a weekly post on the Forum to update the close encounters of the Havanese Kind when Radar meets Lilly.

Take Care and thanks for the great sentiments. I love you guys.

Derek


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Oh my look at that perfectly beautiful baby girl!!:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:
Congrats again and thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Awhh..Derek what a perfect little baby girl! She's so precious!!! Hugs to you and new mommy and Lillyanna :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer

Congrats Derek! Shes beautiful!

Ryan


----------



## Kathy

Oh my Derek, I LOVE the picture of daddy with his little girl. She is already a "daddys girl" for sure. She is so beautiful. Congratulations. I look forward to seeing the HOMECOMING pictures next.


----------



## ECudmore

Derek- what a beautiful baby girl and what a beautiful name. Congrads to you and your lovely wife. What a joyful time this will be for you. 
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh man, I can look at your cheek muscles and tell you haven't been able to get that smile off your face for many days.  She is a precious tiny gift. I love the hand picture. Amazing!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Oh, I just happen to think of something that might be an idea to think about. When my daughter got married -- the "new" was her wedding dress and the "old" was her first little dress she wore home from the hospital. I gave it to her at the church and pinned it to her slip (a surprise to everyone). I wrote her a poem about walking down the isle in her first and last dress and had it framed. The highlight at her reception was showing everyone the tiny dress!! She loved it!!

Hate to remind you but the time passes so fast. Enjoy every single minute -- and don't miss a day saying, "I love you." She is beautiful and you and your wife are in for some wonderful times.


----------



## radar_jones

*Thanks*

Hi All. Thanks Very Much for the Congrats, you guys are the best. Yeah Lilly's my Little girl. Today Dovanna and I went over to the Hospital to feed Her. It was a funny but a little upsetting moment for Dovanna. Lilly was feeding with the bottle because she had a good latch onto the breast when she decided to yawn. Well she lost the latch and we had to move to the bottle. Right at the end of the feeding She had too much, presumably because she had received milk during the latch on. Well, has anyone ever made you laugh so much that whatever you are drinking at the time comes spewing from your nose? Well Lillyanna did that today. I found it hillarious but Dovanna was a little taken aback by the whole ordeal not to mention a waste of breastmilk. Out comes this geiser of milk right through Her nose all over the blanket. It was a sight I tell ya. Well after that we just held her and I swaddled Lilly for the first time in the blanket and received a nice compliment from the Nurse on the job I did. I can't wait to do it at home when we finally get to take her with us. I have been contemplating getting an HD Camcorder. They are pretty expensive but I think it's worth it to capture the precious moments. I may surprise Dovanna with it next week. I'm thinking Sony since we have the Bravia LCD it will go well with it. It's so different to have a Daughter. It never really has sunk in yet that Dovanna and I have this little Baby to take care of. It scares the Hell out of Dovanna to have Lilly at home because of the fears that I guess every parent has when a newborn comes home. Myself I find there not to be as many worries. My Mother has aways taught me to be hands on and take charge and to not be afraid of things. Plus I have been around enough Babies to see how things are done and have even done the changing and bathing myself a few times. I think Parents think that their Baby is going to break if they handle them. I know that they are alot touger than they look which is not to say that they can handle rough care but babies are more resilient than we give them credit for. Not to mention that Lilly's got her Fathers Tenacity and Hopefully my Fearlessness. My Little "Button".

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

*Some More Pics*

Hi All. I found these ones from an e-mail I sent to a co-worker. Hope you enjoy them.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Oops wrong ones. Having some problems with the upload. I will have to try later.

Derek


----------



## Lo01

Derek,
Congratulations on your newbie... she'll be a NICU grad in no time. Be sure to take lots of pix of her under phototherapy -- when I worked in the NICU, I used to tell parents it's like their first day at the beach. 

All the best.
_*'Lo*_


----------



## Cheryl

What a precious little girl. Look at that hair!


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah the NICU grad party was gone a few days ago. Right now Lilly is in the Level 2 Nursery getting some TLC. She is in one of those half beds, graduated up from the incubator. She's getting some real good care at Mt. Sinai. Great Hospital, top six in North America. 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Finally I got the pics resized. Here are some more of our Little Lilly.

Derek


----------



## Judy A

Congats to you both, Derek. She's a beautiful little girl and I think she's pretty darn lucky to have you as a daddy!


----------



## radar_jones

Well thanks Very Much. I appreciate the Daddy Kudos. I hope to be an understanding parent, tolerable and loving to a fault hopefully. My Wife on the other hand is scared to death that she won't be able to save our daughter from fitful bouts of crying. I told her that she won't have to worry and that she will get to know Lillyanna's moods and her cries and what they mean at certain times. The "I'm hungry cries" and the "I need to be held cries" and of course the "I want to cry for the Hell of it" cries. It's a work in progress. I can't wait for Radar to meet Lilly. He's never been around a newborn before. He's been around toddlers but never a newborn.

Derek


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness!! I just checked back hoping to see some pictures. She is absolutly beautiful!! You must be so so proud!! Better get that shot gun out, by the time she is 13 they boys will be coming around!!!!


----------



## radar_jones

Actually I have something better than a shotgun. I have a friend at work who is linked to a biker club, he's got his patches and everything..that makes for a good scare when twenty guys with leather and a whole lot of rage and anger come a knockin'...Oh and I got a shotgun on layaway..:biggrin1: Yeah she's my little Princess Lilly or as I like to affectionately call her "Button".

Derek


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such a beautiful baby, the photo of her hand in yours brought tears to my eyes. (Happy tears!) Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## good buddy

Derek, You're little "Button" is a precious doll! This is such a wonderful time for you. If I could go back and live a few of those days I sure would. Nothing beats the joy of a brand new baby. Dovanna will find her way, one day at a time. It'll be comforting that you've had some previous experience with baby care too.


----------



## ama0722

Absolutely precious! Congratulations again and I hope the cries don't last too long!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations!! Lilly is as cute as a "button"! She's already "Daddy's Little Girl". Best wishes to all your family!!!!


----------



## radar_jones

Well Thanks All. I actually have the pic of her little hand in mine as my Cell Phone Wallpaper so I can bring My Little Girl with me wherever I go. She'll be home soon and I can't wait....My Little Button.

Derek


----------



## Leslie

Derek~ Your little "Button" is precious! I especially like the pic of you looking so adoringly at her. Isn't it amazing how easily you fit around the teeny tiny finger? 

You and Dovanna sound like my son and DIL. He has a ton of experience w/babies, she has hardly any. Since she's just finished her student teaching and has landed a good part-time position, I'm guessing we may have an announcement from them in the not too distant future. We'll be thrilled when that comes. Our youngest grandchild is now 2 so, we're thinking it's time for another _little_ baby in the family.

Congratulations again on your little princess! And thank you for posting pix, I'll be regularly checking here for the homecoming ones which I'm sure will be here very soon.

God bless you all!


----------



## juliav

She is just beautiful and she already looks like a daddy's girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

Derek, lovely pictures with your cute Button. Wish you all the very best with your bundle of joy.


----------



## Tritia

cute kiddo


----------



## dboudreau

Wow how did I miss this whole thread.

Congratulations Derek and Dovanna, Baby Lillyanna is precious.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Congrats again.... she is beautiful and you look like such a proud papa!!

My Matt was 7 weeks early and spent a bit over a week in the NICU learning to eat... he is now a healthy, happy 9 year old. Enjoy... it goes so fast!


----------



## mckennasedona

Derek, Lilly is absolutely beautiful. You and Dovanna will be in for so much fun with her. Congratulations again. Can't wait to hear about Lilly and a Radar meeting for the first time.


----------



## Cheryl

Darek--I love "listening" to you rave about your "Button." Dovanna just needs a little confidence in her ability to manage. I can't wait until you both have her home with you full time.


----------



## Leeann

She is adorable Derek, I too am looking forward to the welcome home pictures of your cute "Button"


----------



## Lo01

Derek,
Awesome pictures of the kiddo. Thanks for sharing. I'd recommend this book for you:
http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB923
Just so Radar isn't in shock when she comes home soon. 

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## irnfit

Derek, she is adorable! I'm sure Radar will be just fine with her. Have you been bringing home items with baby smells for him to get used to?

My DD, who is 17 wks pregnant askes her dogs where the baby is. Their response is to run to my DD and sniff her belly.


----------



## Julie

Oh my!!! PICTURES!!!! YIPPEE!YIPPEE!
Congrats Derek! Lilyanna is beautiful and is as cute as a button! Don't worry about Dovanna just yet....I was scared to death as well,no experience with babies/kids,but instinct takes over. Whatever you do--do not laugh if she follies,you know? She'll get it. Mom's just know I think,or we figure it out fast,but it's normal for her to feel scared of the baby. It's wonderful that you are very hands on and have experience,but make sure she has to also step up -- you know what I mean? The only way to learn is to have to do it. Seeing the little hand in yours--reminds me that Robbie's whole hand spread out fit on a quarter! Can you imagine? Lillyanna will be home before you know it. Get some sleep while you can!


----------



## Jane

radar_jones said:


> I told her that she won't have to worry and that she will get to know Lillyanna's moods and her cries and what they mean at certain times. The "I'm hungry cries" and the "I need to be held cries" and of course the "I want to cry for the Hell of it" cries.


Derek, you are already in the right frame of mind for this parenting thing! Lillyanna is in good hands! I can't wait to see photos of your little girl crawling around with Radar someday!


----------



## trueblue

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations on your precious little Lillyanna.


----------



## BeverlyA

You're little Button is absolutely precious! Congratulations once again and enjoy every minute! I think a recorder is a wonderful idea and I don't think you would regret it for an instant!

Beverly


----------



## havaluv

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful baby! She's perfect! I can see why you would call her your little button, that's just how she looks. So beautiful. Congratulations!
I don't blame Dovana for being nervous, it's such a huge thing! I think it's natural to be afraid when it's new and you want to be perfect. Once Lilliana is home and Dovana starts taking care of her, I'm sure she will figure out pretty quickly that she can do this. It's not necessary to be perfect all the time, or even possible. I can tell you both have so much love to give...Lilliana is one lucky little girl!


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> My "baby" just had his senior high school pix taken yesterday...
> 
> ENJOY!!! every minute!!! even the difficult ones....
> 
> they grow so fast!! :hug:
> 
> Congrates!!!


Oh boy is that the truth. You could post his picture  He's a handsome MAN now!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Oh I love Daddy daughter pictures!! More, more, more!!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Beautiful little Button! 

My firstborn was in the hospital for a while after his birth, too. In those days, we weren't allowed any contact with him, could only look through the glass. He adjusted to us right away, only thing, he would jump at loud noises, because he was used to quiet in his little incubator. He is now 42 years old! 

My DH had little sibs so he knew all about babies; I knew nothing. We managed together! And 3 more came along afterwards!

Blessings to your family,

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## marjrc

Derek, thank you for posting pics of you and your precious girl! They are beautiful. SHE is beautiful! They are so tiny at that age and it can be unnerving, but you will both get the hang of it soon enough. 

Congratulations again. Lillyanna is preciuos.


----------



## good buddy

suzyfrtz said:


> My DH had little sibs so he knew all about babies; I knew nothing. We managed together! And 3 more came along afterwards!


LOL! Reminds me of my first, only neither I or my husband had been around babies. Every time he cried I screamed "get the book!" :laugh:

And 3 more came along afterwards!


----------



## michi715

CONGRATS! Great pictures!


----------



## radar_jones

*Some More Pics*

Hi All.

Well the Baby Lillyanna Saga Continues.... Right now Dovanna can hardly find time to eat anything because Lilly loves to breastfeed sometimes for 45 minutes straight. She sometimes cannot get enough.....Growth Spurts Eh! I have two pics from when we lef the Hospital and Lilly was in the Car Seat and when Radar was sniffing her when she was in a big stretch. I hope you enjoy them. I still have to transfer some more pics to the USB Stick.

Well Lilly was diagnosed with a minor Heart Defect when she was released from the Hospital called ASD (Atrial Septal Defect). The Staff detected a Heart Murmur which I have been told is quite common. The holes are very small and are expected to close up on their own which is a good thing. The concern is for a small valve leading to the lungs from the heart which seems to be smaller than expected. We have to follow up with a Cardiologist which is no major thing in terms of restricting activity but they will have to check it out in two-three months. If necessary they can insert a catheter and expand the valve if they have to and it will just become normal size or it will widen on it's own.

I have normal parental concerns but Dovanna gets a little more frantic when she hears things like that being said. We had a Cardiac Consult, they call it, over at Sick Kids which went well. The Doctors don't expect that Lilly will need any procedures at all when she gets older so I have faith in the diagnosis. My Little Girl is relatively healthy as far as I'm concerned and I have no doubt that she will basically be a normal active little girl. She loves to sleep like her Daddy and she has my appetite as well which my Wife really loves (sense the sarcasm.....LOL). I Love My Little Girl so Much and I Love to come home and hold her and just stare into those little eyes and make the bond y'know. Us Active Fathers have to Stick together.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Ooops the pics came out screwy. I'll have to try again.

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona

So Derek, how is Radar doing with baby Lilly?
I can understand Dovanna being a little paniced at being told of a heart murmur. I would be too but if the doctors think it will heal on its own then that's a very good thing.
Yeah, you need to fix the pictures. A photo of a little bit of her finger isn't going to do it for us!


----------



## hedygs

Tease. 

I too can understand a mother's panic. If the doctors are not worried that is great!


----------



## radar_jones

Yeah Yeah I Know I'm a Tease. Well I finall got the two pics resized and here they are.


----------



## radar_jones

One More


----------



## radar_jones

Darn Wrong one.


----------



## radar_jones

Here we go finally.


----------



## Sissygirl

Congratulations! Beautiful baby.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She is so beautiful! Don't worry yourselves, babies go home every day with parents that are new and they all do great. I know, I was one of those! I cried when we were sent home because I didn't have a clue. Then I had two more, they're now 16, 13 & 11! Enjoy every precious minute with your sweet girl, they grow up way too fast!


----------



## JASHavanese

radar_jones said:


> Yeah Yeah I Know I'm a Tease. Well I finall got the two pics resized and here they are.


What sweet pictures. 
If it helps any we went through the same things with one of my grandkiddos and all worked itself out without surgery. I hope that's the case with you and this little doll.


----------



## Suuske747

She's adorable!








Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Beautiful baby! I bet you are so proud!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Please don't worry overmuch. My grandson Daniel was born with a small hole in his heart and he is now 14 and a healthy boy without ever having treatment.

Sending up a prayer for you all,

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh man, that last photo is a beauty - you are just so lucky. I'm glad her health issues seem to be minor and will clear up on their own most likely as she grows. Hugs to you and your wife. Are you home now?


----------



## irnfit

Derek - She's so precious.


----------



## LuvCicero

She is a DOLL. Try not to worry to much. A friend had a daughter with ASD and she grew out of the problem as she grew into her clothes!! Just enjoy her and she will teach you many things that will make it easy when the second one comes along.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the latest pictures, Derek! Your girl is beautiful. Gosh, can't remember when mine were that tiny. The youngest is 13 and it seems like eons ago!! 

Time flies....... enjoy.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great photos Derek! :clap2:
She's a cutie!


----------



## Judy A

Thanks for the new photos.....she's a cutie and I'm sure you guys will do great as parents!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Derrick, I lost track of this thread for a bit, but was so delighted to see pictures of your little precious Lillyanna. I will keep my fingers crossed that the heart thing is just a baby thing and takes care of itself. She is just precious. And I love the shot of Radar watching over her. He almost looks as doting as you do in your picture with the little princess.


----------



## mckennasedona

She's a precious little girl Derek.


----------



## Poornima

Cute pictures Derek. Lillyanna and Radar's picture is so adorable.


----------



## dboudreau

She is precious Derek. 

My oldest son now 28 yrs old was born with a heart murmur. The Dr. kept an eye on it and it was gone by the time he was 5. Never caused a problem. Enjoy your little one, they grow up way too fast.


----------



## radar_jones

*Blocked Tear Duct.....First Hospital Trip*

Hi All. Well thanks so much for the Photo comments, they were great.

So the other day Dovanna tells me that Lilly has this clear fluid coming from her left eye and since newborns are unable to produce tears this young we were a little concerned. Well the discharge began to get pussy and discoloured. I went to the Pharmacist to ask what we could give her and told her the symptoms and she recommended a Hospital visit to see a Doctor right away and said it was an eye infection.

So here we are on our way to the ER a 9 p.m. at night waiting to see someone. We finally got in and the Doctor tells us it's nothing to worry about and blocked tear ducts are perfectly normal and common and happen to almost all babies. He told us not to worry and gave us a nice $50 prescription for some eye drops. Man is my little girl strong. Dovanna and I were trying to get her eye open to give her the drops and it was hard. And on top of that we are suppose to keep the eye shut and rub the drops into the corner of her eye. Well the prescription says to use all the drops until they are gone but I think Dovanna only wants to use them for a week or so. We have to give them four times a day which is hard to do if it's one person giving them. My Little Girl is doing good and we're supposed to go to Brantford for a BBQ tomorrow but we aren't staying long. I don't want Lilly exposed to too many people at this stage so we are going to bring her to see My Wife's family and then we are going to leave before everyone else gets there. I just don't want to take any chances at this stage in her life. She has no vaccinations yet and I can't risk someone being sic around her. I know people and they can't resist a baby and besides Dovanna is breastfeeding and I don't want everyone around when thats going on. I really just want to have my little girl at home with us right now. I know I'm being selfish but I don't care. Right now Dovanna and I need some home time on the weekend where she can get some proper sleep and so can I. I have no problem getting up with Lilly because I'll be home in my element where I can get things done.

Derek


----------



## Tritia

Yea, clogged ducts are pretty common. Usually they clear up in the first month in infants. Two of my boys had them, and I did a little gentle massage every now and then. And also shot them in the eye with breast milk  Yep..I'm one of those mamas, lol.
Breast milk is full of antibacterial and immunological properties. When my last son was still nursing, my second son (then 5) was sent home with pink eye. I was told he could come back to school when it was gone. I brought him back the next day to a very surprised school nurse who approved his returned. She couldn't believe I'd gotten him to the doc, got drops and he was recovered. I told him I didn't make it in to the doc, just shot him a few times in the eye with breast milk. Ok, I used a dropper..cause, well..I'm not THAT much of a freak. Poor 5 yr old having to explain THAT on the playground 
Anyways, it's good stuff. And if she doesn't wanna use the drops. She could always use breast milk. Have her google info on using breastmilk for healing eye infections, etc. 
Good luck!!


----------



## radar_jones

Well I never would have thought about using Breastmilk on the outside for problems as well as having it be a good start to the day.... I will let My Wife know about the remedy, thanks. Yeah the tear duct thing is no big deal and I guess I should get used to going to Doctors Appointments once in a while for the minor things. Get it out of the way now I always say. 

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Tritia

Hey, I just googled it and there are tons of hits regarding the "many uses of breastmilk". Even good for bug bites, and acne. Maybe I should have another baby to help my pre-teen with those upcoming blemishes


----------



## radar_jones

Good Stuff. I actually just got off the phone with My Wife and Lilly just finishied breastfeeding for a little over an hour straight. The only problem with that is she must have had some wicked gas bubbles inside her belly because she spit up a whole bunch of milk and she got hungry again. She's quite the little glutton. I told Dovanna she should really keep her up for a bit so she can get a few good burps in there so she doesn't have so much gas. Hopefully she will get the hang of it.

Derek


----------



## Lina

Derek, congrats on such a beautiful little baby girl! I thought I had something posted on this thread but I guess I haven't, so a belated congrats to you and Dovanna. 

As far as the eye drops, please please please give them to her as prescribed. I know it might seem like overkill but even if her symptoms are all gone there might still be bacteria around that need to be killed off. The fact that people stop taking their meds before they are supposed to (ie when they feel better) is the reason why we now have bacteria that are resistant to most antibiotics. I am not a fan of over medicating either but when it actually is a bacterial infection you must see it through to the end of the prescription or else you can create super bacteria... I know it sounds crazy, but I'm really not making this up.

Hope Lilly feels better soon!


----------



## Julie

Lacy had blocked tear ducts as a baby.Her eyes would matter completely shut. It was kinda gross and damage the look of her eye lashes,but after many drops and trips to the eye specialists------guess what opened them up?

CRYING! I never let her cry......but when I actually did and she bellowed out a few times----the tear ducts opened and she's never had another problem since. Wierd huh? Truth is stranger then fiction.....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Derek,
And another bit of unsolicited advice...don't let Lilly use Dovanna as a pacifier. :baby: Babies will happily nurse FOREVER, even long after they've gotten all the milk. Dovanna will wind up spending all of her time nursing which can be very frustrating! My youngest son was like that and would have been quite happy to nurse 24-7 but since I had two other children that just wasn't possible. 

I'm happy to hear that her eye infection is easily cleared up with drops and I don't blame you for not wanting to have her around lots of people. At church I noticed a little dangling sign on a baby car seat that said, "Kindly wash your hands BEFORE touching mine!" I thought that was great as it doesn't have to be said by the parents all the time. People mean well but often times just don't think before touching.

You have such a beautiful daughter!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh god Tritia - that just made me laugh. What a clever woman you are. I had no idea that it was good for something other than eating. Another reason to breastfeed. :whoo: I won't even begin to describe what it was like trying to breastfeed when you've adopted. Now that is a hoot and takes some real dedication (and some pretty funny looking equipment). ound:ound: ound:ound:


----------

